# Jamaica Bay



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Can someone tell me if there are good surf or pier fishing in Jamaica Bay? Also, what are the usual catches?

Thanks!


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Where is Jamaica Bay?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Jamaica Bay:*

Is'nt this is around the JFK airport? If this is the same body of water we're talking about, I've had friends fish near Jones Beach (slightly north of JFK) for flounders. Don't know much else in that neck of woods.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Brooklyn, New York...*

and the body of water is called the Jamaica Bay.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Jamaica Bay separates...*

the mainland [bklyn & queens] from far rockaway. presently, technically there is no pier, per say, to speak of. many years ago there was a marina there run by the city/state but developers built a restaurant and parking lot there now. in return for the space the developers built a rather large public picnic area there that surrounds the parking lot and fishing is allowed along the banks [cement]. i have heard in the winter its a hot spot for jigging for anchovies.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks guys for the info, lot of the kayak fishing guys fish there... just wondering if you can fish there off the surf/concrete wall...


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*yakers...*

do well there. but the area the yakers cover is closer to jfk airport. since 911 the water the yakers cover its extremely restricted. and there is no land access there because its proximity to he runways.


----------



## Lou (Oct 30, 2004)

The pier is located at the Rockaway Parkway exit on the Belt Parkway. Floyd Bennett Field offers kayak launching to that portion of Jamaica Bay. This is the Flatbush Ave. (south) exit on the Belt Parkway. The park is on the left right before the toll bridge. The beach at Aviation Rd. can't be 40 ft. from the parking area. The area furthest back (map can be obtained from Ryan visitor center) has a sea ramp. Hope this helps someone. P.S. the pier fishing gets real slow in the summer, but you ought to do well with the kayak. As far as the JFK area, Cross Bay Blvd. exit (south) from the Belt Pkwy. has parking lots on either side of the bridge after you cross it to access Jamaica Bay.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks Lou for the great info... might have to head out there with my yak sometime.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*that's better description than mine.*

right on lou!


----------



## Lou (Oct 30, 2004)

This is where I fish. I don't live too far from J-Bay.There are other areas but those mentioned offer the safest parking. Floyd Bennett Field requires a $50 permit to park overnight but the same permit is good for Sandy Hook and the areas on Staten Island (Miller Fld., Ft. Wadsworth). If anyone decides to go by the Crossbay area, the B&T store is on the right just before you cross the bridge.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Is the area around Jamaica Bay shady, meaning not safe?


----------



## Lou (Oct 30, 2004)

What I meant was in relation to the overnight parking permit. Those areas are only for fisherman parking, none of that lover's leap teen hangout crap. Canarsie Pier and the Crossbay Bridge parking lots are open to all 24-7.Park Police do patrol but people do hang out here. Daytime parking is fine at all places. Most of the fisherman around have given a heads up on the action.


----------

